# BR02 WRIST SHOTS:



## Six 13 (Aug 27, 2009)

For those requesting BR02 wrist shots, here you go:



























































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## coris (May 1, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for the pics, Six 13. Gorgeous watch and scenery too. NZ might just be the prettiest place on earth.. 

Love the leather, and especially love the orange buckle on rubber band. Thanks again.


----------



## Six 13 (Aug 27, 2009)

coris said:


> Wow! Thanks for the pics, Six 13. Gorgeous watch and scenery too. NZ might just be the prettiest place on earth..
> 
> Love the leather, and especially love the orange buckle on rubber band. Thanks again.


Thank you for your kind words, appreciated.

The orange 26mm buckle is on my custom Stone Creek 26mm wide leather strap.

Although I am thinking of getting a 24mm orange buckle to fit to the B & R rubber strap as well.


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

Great straps and greats shots of the BR02 Pro Carbon! Mind if I post a couple of mine?


----------



## Six 13 (Aug 27, 2009)

SBD said:


> Great straps and greats shots of the BR02 Pro Carbon! Mind if I post a couple of mine?


Yes please, we would all like to see!


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

Departed, but missed BR02's. My memory of these pieces is much better than my photos!


----------



## keekerriy (Nov 12, 2012)

Mind if I post a couple of mine


----------



## Six 13 (Aug 27, 2009)

SBD said:


> Departed, but missed BR02's. My memory of these pieces is much better than my photos!


I like this photo the best; it's a real eye catcher.

Makes me want the *blue*!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

Six 13 said:


> I like this photo the best; it's a real eye catcher.
> 
> Makes me want the *blue*!
> 
> Thanks for posting.


Your photos are all a lot better, but thanks! The blue was a lot of fun...I'm just fickle


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

Very Nice Pictures to all. Thanks for the post's.

Jay


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

Some pictures of my BR02-92 with a customized OEM strap:


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

christian said:


> Some pictures of my BR02-92 with a customized OEM strap:


Bumping this because that looks PERFECT!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Here's a couple


----------



## Six 13 (Aug 27, 2009)

rockin'ron said:


> Here's a couple


Excellent in stainless steel Sir.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

Some more...


----------



## Six 13 (Aug 27, 2009)

Fantastic cool and crisp shots!

The first photo really pops, love the mountains in the back ground too.


----------



## Six 13 (Aug 27, 2009)

Here is 2 more of mine for this time of year down under:


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

Six 13 said:


> Here is 2 more of mine for this time of year down under


Quite a different scenery in your last picture! 

I guess there must be more than 40°C difference between our 2 pictures, we had -19°C in the mountains last week.


----------



## Six 13 (Aug 27, 2009)

christian said:


> Quite a different scenery in your last picture!
> 
> I guess there must be more than 40°C difference between our 2 pictures, we had -19°C in the mountains last week.


My photos were taken only around 3 weeks ago and down country on a weekend away and the temperature was around the same as yours, around 19 degrees Celsius.

It's coming close to our hotter months now which would range between 18-30 d Celsius approximately.

In my 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] photo you can just make out faintly the area the mountains are in on the horizon line where my first photo was taken. To the left of the orange and black pole and just on the horizon you can see snow capping of a mountain.

Different scenery but under an hour's drive away from lake to mountains.


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

Six 13 said:


> around 19 degrees Celsius.


We had minus 19°C  It was so cold, even the Diesel in my car froze over night!


----------



## Six 13 (Aug 27, 2009)

christian said:


> We had minus 19°C  It was so cold, even the Diesel in my car froze over night!


Oh I did not see the - (minus) in your original post, not very observant of me.

Yes you are correct, about 40 d C between our 2 temperatures.


----------

